# Canceling Movistar fibre contract



## mlka (Sep 5, 2009)

I need to cancel my movistar fibre optic contract.

I've heard many stories of them continuing to take DD payments even after the contract is cancelled

To stop this I was thinking about cancelling the contract and then asking them for the outstanding amount so I can pay it over the phone and to cancel the DD with my bank.

I've had the service for about 18 months.

Is this common?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes.

Put it in writing to them and also call them to cancel it.

Then cancel the DD and instruct your bank to BLOCK all future bills from them.

If there is an outstanding balance, then Movistar will send it to you by paper and you can pay it however you want.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

mlka said:


> I need to cancel my movistar fibre optic contract.
> 
> I've heard many stories of them continuing to take DD payments even after the contract is cancelled
> 
> ...



The stories you have heard are correct. There are numerous reports on Spanish internet forums about Movistar and their incompetent, disgraceful and unscrupulous behaviour. Because of that, I sent a letter by recorded delivery when I wanted to cancel my Trac phone contract with them and I asked them to arrange collection of their equipment as soon as possible. They ignored the letter and I had to keep chasing them. I also received a bill for ongoing charges but this was reversed after I wrote enclosing a copy of my cancellation letter, with the Correos receipt attached. Months later, after I told them I was going to charge €5 a day for storing their equipment, they sent an engineer to collect it. He gave me a signed receipt and I thought that would be the last of it. About two months later I received an invoice for €514 for “non return of equipment.” I immediately contacted Movistar and sent them a copy of the receipt. They ignored that letter and took the €514 from my bank account. I complained to the bank and they reversed the transaction. Then I started receiving regular demands for payment and, eventually, a firm of lawyers in Madrid started chasing me. Each time I received a demand I replied in writing, by recorded delivery, enclosing a copy of the Movistar engineer’s receipt. After months of threats and demands from the Madrid lawyers, an Alicante firm of lawyers sent me legal documents giving notice of court proceedings to recover the €514. I was then forced to consult a lawyer myself. He said this was a common occurrence with Movistar and most people gave in to their bullying and paid up even though they did not owe the money. He sent a stinker of a letter to Movistar and their solicitors telling them that any court action would be vigorously defended and that we would also claim damages for the distress and inconvenience their threats and harassment had caused. That was more than six months ago and I haven’t heard another thing from either Movistar or their solicitors ... not even an acknowledgement of my solicitor’s letter - which he said was normal with this “nasty” (his word, not mine) company. The annoying thing is it cost me €150 in legal fees, plus numerous payments for recorded delivery letters, to get Movistar off my back, even though I followed their cancellation instructions to the letter. Be warned!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

The Skipper said:


> The stories you have heard are correct. There are numerous reports on Spanish internet forums about Movistar and their incompetent, disgraceful and unscrupulous behaviour. Because of that, I sent a letter by recorded delivery when I wanted to cancel my Trac phone contract with them and I asked them to arrange collection of their equipment as soon as possible. They ignored the letter and I had to keep chasing them. I also received a bill for ongoing charges but this was reversed after I wrote enclosing a copy of my cancellation letter, with the Correos receipt attached. Months later, after I told them I was going to charge €5 a day for storing their equipment, they sent an engineer to collect it. He gave me a signed receipt and I thought that would be the last of it. About two months later I received an invoice for €514 for “non return of equipment.” I immediately contacted Movistar and sent them a copy of the receipt. They ignored that letter and took the €514 from my bank account. I complained to the bank and they reversed the transaction. Then I started receiving regular demands for payment and, eventually, a firm of lawyers in Madrid started chasing me. Each time I received a demand I replied in writing, by recorded delivery, enclosing a copy of the Movistar engineer’s receipt. After months of threats and demands from the Madrid lawyers, an Alicante firm of lawyers sent me legal documents giving notice of court proceedings to recover the €514. I was then forced to consult a lawyer myself. He said this was a common occurrence with Movistar and most people gave in to their bullying and paid up even though they did not owe the money. He sent a stinker of a letter to Movistar and their solicitors telling them that any court action would be vigorously defended and that we would also claim damages for the distress and inconvenience their threats and harassment had caused. That was more than six months ago and I haven’t heard another thing from either Movistar or their solicitors ... not even an acknowledgement of my solicitor’s letter - which he said was normal with this “nasty” (his word, not mine) company. The annoying thing is it cost me €150 in legal fees, plus numerous payments for recorded delivery letters, to get Movistar off my back, even though I followed their cancellation instructions to the letter. Be warned!


Hola

I have a similar story BUT I went to OMIC not a solicitor and it was very quickly settled 

Davexf


----------



## Townfanjon (Jan 2, 2016)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> I have a similar story BUT I went to OMIC not a solicitor and it was very quickly settled
> 
> Davexf




Dave , I am new on here and still learning what is OMIC

Thank you


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Townfanjon said:


> Dave , I am new on here and still learning what is OMIC
> 
> Thank you


Hola 

OMIC is like the ombudsman - most towns have one - they are there to help you against injustice - free of charge 

Davexf


----------



## mlka (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow.

Thanks guys. Looks like I will be cancelling the DD straight after cancelling the contract.

Anybody know how long it takes before the internet connection is cut after connection?

How they get away with this type of behaviour is outrageous!


----------

